# Pee cup.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't stand to pee out of my small boat anymore. Coffee cans and Styrofoam cups blow out of the boat when running or trailering so I needed a better mousetrap. A piece of 2" light wall PVC pipe a foot or so long holds a serious amount. Unless you are a serial beer drinker it should hold enough. 18" should work for anybody under any circumstance. Unless you are a porn star, you won't need 3" or 4" pipe.

Cap one end and bell or at least smooth the top end. These can also be used by careful ladies. 

Keep them clean and handy. They don't blow out of the boat. I have one in my yak and one at each seat of my skiff.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I just use my coffee cup it also reheats the left over coffee. Do they make a 5inch pipe??


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

My boat is self bailing so I pee on the floor. Gets the fish blood off too, more pressure than that anemic washdown pump.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I just hang it over the side unless the waters too cold.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Adult size Superman Pull-ups. Hay! It works at the home.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pee off the side, that's how I tell how deep the water is!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



Jason said:


> Pee off the side, that's how I tell how deep the water is!


You must run in skinny water.


----------

